# nutrition for pups! Help!



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

ok my next question is about feeding.
I currently feed honey RAW, but do not 
want to start my pup off on RAW at such
an early age, its just to hard to get the
nutrition exact for me and it scares me that
I would cause her to have a hypo 
I will be easing into it when she grows a bit 
Soooo...
What was everyone's feeding resume for the
early days?
I how ever do not want to feed kibble at all.
I just don't like it and don't want to buy it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Why don't you do something like ziwipeak or a dehydrated raw that is complete and balanced? 

I started Brody on raw at 4 months old. I wish I would have started sooner. Do you see a lot of malnourished wolf and coyote pups running around? ha ha of course not. They get everything they need from meat/bones/organs and so can our dogs.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Why don't you do something like ziwipeak or a dehydrated raw that is complete and balanced?
> 
> I started Brody on raw at 4 months old. I wish I would have started sooner. Do you see a lot of malnourished wolf and coyote pups running around? ha ha of course not. They get everything they need from meat/bones/organs and so can our dogs.



Ziwipeak is not available in Australia
And we don't have coyote's or wolf's anywhere near me at all or even in the country I don't think. So I don't know LOL!
Do you know of any dehydrated raw that's available in Australia? 
Its really hard to find that sort of thing here unfortunately.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I went to 
dogfoodanalysis.com
and the only food I recognised was Royal canine 
We have tinned food in that brand and kibble but I
don't want to kibble feed


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well you could do a recipe like Kristi did and then Heather did one too. If you grind the bones/meat/organs you can make one ounce meatballs that are 80/10/10. You can do chicken and then once she's acclimated to that, you can do pork and/or beef, venison or whatever you have. 

That way you would have a raw mix (canned food consistency) that is complete and balance and you would know exactly what is in it.

Here's the thread ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/57528-homemade-pre-made-raws.html


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Not sure if any of these are near you...but might be worth a shot:
How about this one:
Raw Meat Pet Food Australia South Australia Adelaide Pet Supplies

Or this one:
Welcome to Big Dog Pet Foods - Big Dog Pet Foods

Or this one:
http://www.bushspetfood.com.au/

Or this one (they say they have Ziwi Peak)
Food for your Dog - Bowhouse Online Store - Australia's Award-Winning Store for All Your Dog and Cat


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I went to the Ziwipeak site and they have two distributors, it looks like. You could email them and ask them where to buy it. 

Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition

Here is the website where you can order it in Australia ....

ZiwiPeak - Bowhouse Online Store - Australia's Award-Winning Store for All Your Dog and Cat


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

BARF Products

have a look at that site, all feed back would be great I have a supplier right near me


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> BARF Products
> 
> have a look at that site, all feed back would be great I have a supplier right near me


Oh gosh, Dr. Billinghurst is who started the whole raw revolution years ago! I'd forgotten that he is australian!! His products would be AWESOME! While they do contain veggies/fruits - they are complete and balanced, much like the pre-made raws we have here in the US. I would not hesitate a second to feed any of his products. Lucky you!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Oh gosh, Dr. Billinghurst is who started the whole raw revolution years ago! I'd forgotten that he is australian!! His products would be AWESOME! While they do contain veggies/fruits - they are complete and balanced, much like the pre-made raws we have here in the US. I would not hesitate a second to feed any of his products. Lucky you!


Fantastic!!!! Ok I will take a trip there in the next few days...it is literally a 15 min drive from my house! maybe I could switch Honey to it also? It will take the guess work out of feeding her raw, but I want honest opinions on this food please


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

While they do have Veggies & Fruits, I think they would be pretty good to feed. A lot of the premades have fruits/veggies, and I honestly think even that is better than having to feed kibble.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

its says with BARF feeding puppies
Small to medium breeds
feed 3-5% of body weight per day
divided into 3 to 4 small meals.

what do you all think?

Also would this food be able to be frozen?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You want to feed 3-5% of projected ADULT weight. Yes, 4 times a day is pretty standard. The low carbs and fresh protein in the raw food will help to stabilize blood sugar. Perfect for chi pups. 

Yes, you should be able to freeze it, no problem at all. 

Here's a comparison of Billinghurst lamb to Stella and Chewys lamb (that I use for Brody, my favorite of the pre-mades)....

Billinghurst raw Lamb - 
Ingredients: 
Lamb, finely ground chicken bone, beef liver, whole egg, cultured kefir, seasonal vegetables selected from broccoli, celery, spinach, carrot, ground flax seed, bok choy, dried alfalfa leaf powder, beef kidney, beef heart, unbleached beef tripe, seasonal fruit selected from apple, pear, grapefruit, orange, dried kelp powder, garlic, capsicum.

Stella and Chewy's dandy lamb
Ingredients - 
ngredients: Lamb, Lamb Spleen, Lamb Liver, Lamb Bone, Lamb Heart, Lamb Kidney, Calcium Carbonate, Pumpkin Seed, Potassium Chloride, Organic Cranberries, Organic Spinach, Organic Broccoli, Organic Beets, Sodium Phosphate Monobasic, Organic Carrots, Organic Squash, Organic Apples, Organic Blueberries, Choline Chloride, Dried Pediococcus Acidilactici Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Taurine, Tocopherols (Preservative), Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Thiamine Monohydrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B12 Supplement. 

It looks like the main difference would be the S&C adds prebiotics and synthetic vitamins. I don't see those in Billinghurst variety.

I really do think it looks like an excellent product line! Can't wait for you to try it! You could use it in rotation with your prey model for Honey. It's so nice to be able to pull out a pre-made and have all the work done for you. Yet still stay with a superior food product!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I just went and got some!! thanks tracy for all your help 
I will post some pics in a sec, just have toupload to photobucket


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

This is the mixed box
12 x 227g packs


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

now if each pack is 227g
How much should I feed Izzy at 9 weeks old?
It actually came frozen so thats good I can just 
get a pack from the freezer each morning.
It cost $24 for the box of 12


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is really cool. I started feeding Ziva 10% of her body weight but that was WAY too much so cut back to about 4% and that worked while she was growing. I think it's like 2% of their Adult Weight (if known) or 10% of current weight.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thankyou heather


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Amanda ziwi is from
New Zealand they deffo do it in Australia

Both my girls have been raised on raw lotus 12 weeks daisy 9-10 I think you feed exactly what you feed honey just a little less Idk how big ur puppy is but u base it on their projected body weight and go from there adding subtracting it's very easy really!

Shes unlikely to have hypoglycaemia if you feed her lol it's only that they crash and raw pups energy levels are way higher


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Sarah, but I am going to go with BARF and see how we go!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The packaging is so convenient. I don't know the conversion of ounces to grams, but I'd start out with at least a heaping tablespoon every few hours and then go from there, depending on the pups age and weight. You can adjust up or down as needed. So neat that you have this product available! You might want to get some Ziwi for nibbling throughout the day (in between the raw meals). It's excellent as well.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The guidelines are on the website her breeder should know her projected weight


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks tracy, but Ziwi is only stocked in sydney (thats the closest to me) and that is a 2-3 hour trip from where I live


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> The packaging is so convenient. I don't know the conversion of ounces to grams, but I'd start out with at least a heaping tablespoon every few hours and then go from there, depending on the pups age and weight. You can adjust up or down as needed. So neat that you have this product available! You might want to get some Ziwi for nibbling throughout the day (in between the raw meals). It's excellent as well.


I was thinking that with the tablespoon! So thats what I will do thanks heaps


----------

